
Ask HN: How to pivot from app development to embedded systems - dadoge
I have prior experience in C&#x2F;C++ from HPC and JVM experience at a big tech company building out backend services and want to get into more lower level stuff.  Have some mechanical engineering academic experience.<p>What side projects could I work on to move away from app development into a more IoT&#x2F;embedded systems role?
======
AnimalMuppet
Something with threads and mutexes might be relevant, even if it was in the
JVM.

Also, look for things where you're dealing with sequencing and using internal
state to track events in the external world.

------
Gibbon1
One angle is there is a fair amount of need for back end stuff for IoT.

That said embedded covers a wide range of things, from tiny bare metal
projects to single app full up computers.

